# Genetics help...



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok so NEW PROJECT:

My metallic copper super delta X half moon babies will be put to the test *evil laugh*

want to try crossing a male and female of SDXHM to HMXHM

OK heres the two spawn infos :

SD SPAWN (the ones i currently have)


This spawn parenting is a male vt dragon X Black HM lady
the product of the spawning was a wide range of colour and tails, the spawn was titled Super Delta/Half Moon 
my ones vary one males SD ones closer to HM i think, the ladies are not short tailed but not full either sd or hm kinda a bit between.

Pictures of parents can be found in this link:
http://ausaqua.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=10867

now I want to cross one of my boys (ced or fred from this spawn, both shown on page 6 (numbered #4 and #11)

now i want to breed one of those two boys to a female of the other spawn, but ill also cross either Bronxi Caela or Lexi back to one or two of the males from the new spawn.
(heck maybe even Rayne to toss the marble colour in there)

this is the new spawn (hes yet to sell me any hes still growing them out, they are like 5-7 weeks old (?) )

Spawn title: Platinum Orange Dragon HM X Platinum Orange Black HM (female)

http://ausaqua.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=11107&st=0

now 

any ideas on what line i would expect?
​


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

oml I dont care what you get i want one *drool*


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

haha havent you got enough lol


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

My thought is that you would expect iridescence (blue/steel/turquoise) over red with black lace. The prospective parents are both similar in color, mainly differing in their iridescence.

FWIW, I like #4 (Ced?) much better than #11, although #11 does have a better spread to his tail.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

pdxBetta said:


> My thought is that you would expect iridescence (blue/steel/turquoise) over red with black lace. The prospective parents are both similar in color, mainly differing in their iridescence.
> 
> *FWIW*, I like #4 (Ced?) much better than #11, although #11 does have a better spread to his tail.



huh? my brains not working what is FWIW?

mmmm sounds like a plan then 
#11 is is cedric and #4 is fredric
not any more urgh. Benny got into ceds bay (number 11) and hes now got a shorter tail and a lil ragged also hes gone to a metalic off (?) greeny colour O___o
fred (#4) had a little bout of tail biting while ced was in qt for his tail >:O silly fish!


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

Abby said:


> huh? my brains not working what is FWIW?


*F*or *W*hat *I*t's *W*orth.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

pdxBetta said:


> *F*or *W*hat *I*t's *W*orth.



-face palm- HAHA! nice


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

enough?? whats that???


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

YoshesMom said:


> enough?? whats that???



:shock: huh?


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

you never have ENOUGH bettas!! besides i only have 21


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

OHHH ur sig only says 17


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

no no it says it only took me that many days to get TO 17 only ten males are mine and the one female the rest are my moms


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

lol ok


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

you and I have the same amount of males and females so neener


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

atm any way


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I think I might try spawning Babygirl and Mr. no name


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

ohhhh can u handle the fry lol ur gunna out betta urself lol


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

your a bad influence


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

erm....dont blame me HAHAHA


----------

